
Soviet roots of processor Intel Pentium - DyslexicAtheist
http://csef.ru/en/nauka-i-obshchestvo/306/sovetskie-korni-proczessora-intel-pentium-4912
======
Fins
This is truly painful to read. Although the quality of English translation is
quite commensurate with the Elbrus development process, mostly consisting of
implementing Burroughs' architectures from the early 60-s.

It also repeats once again the old Russian canard that Pentium was named after
Pentkovsky. And Babayan is known for... embellishing the truth, i.e. claiming
to have built the first superscalar computer, never mind that CDC 6600
precedes it by 11 years.

